# the rules for F1 class......



## rcchik06 (Sep 29, 2005)

wat are the rules for the F1 class?????


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=142190&page=4&pp=15


----------



## DISH (Nov 8, 2002)

rcchik06 said:


> wat are the rules for the F1 class?????


I believe Fred will have F1 packs available Sunday. The cost is $35. ea.


----------

